# What breed of pit bull is mine?



## Brooklyn13 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had my dog for a few months now and when i bought her the owner didnt know what kind of pits her parents were. i will attach a few photos and hopefully someone can help me identify my pup Brooklyn.
Brooklyn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Brooklyn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Brooklyn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Brooklyn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Brooklyn | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Without a pedigree from the breeder it is impossible to tell. 

Looks like a similar breed to my Camo, a Unipithoundacorn instead of the Unipitahoulacorn that Camo is.

Breed aside she is a beautiful dog and looks happy!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'll copy some stickies over here in a minute but as said, we can't tell you what breed your dog is without pedigree. Also there are no types of pitbulls. There is the apbt. Other breeds like the American bully am staff and many others and mixes are often mislabeled.

Just love your dog. That's all that matters 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

http://www.gopitbull.com/showthread.php?t=11710

http://www.gopitbull.com/showthread.php?t=119378

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

First of all there is not a breed of pit bull There is only one pit bull the American pit bull terrier if you do not have an American pit bull terrier then you do not have a pit bull simple as that


----------

